# cheesecake crust



## chefjake54 (Nov 15, 2007)

For christmas, I am serving a chocolate covered cheesecake with crushed candy cane on top. I am searching for a cheesecake crust recipe that does not involve any type of graham crackers. I had one a few years ago, but i have seemed to lose it. Thanks to anybody who can help.

Chef Jake


----------



## a boy who cooks (Dec 21, 2007)

Seasons Greetings!

Here's a set that might work for ya...

*For crust*
1 1/2 cups unbleached all purpose flour
1/2 cup (1 stick) chilled unsalted butter, cut into pieces
1/2 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Pinch of salt 

Preheat oven to 400°F. Wrap outside of 9-inch-diameter springform pan with 2 3/4-inch-high sides with foil. Combine all ingredients in large bowl. Using fingertips, mix until moist dough clumps form. Gather dough into ball. Press onto bottom and 3/4 inch up sides of pan. Freeze 10 minutes. Bake until crust is light golden, about 10 minutes. Remove from oven. Reduce oven temperature to 350°F. 

or



·1 1/2 cups gingersnap cookie crumbs 
·3/4 cup ground hazelnuts 
·3 tablespoons brown sugar 
·6 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted

Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Grease and flour a 9 inch springform pan.

Using a fork, combine gingersnaps, hazelnuts, 3 tablespoons brown sugar and melted butter. Press mixture onto the bottom and two inches up the sides of the pan to form the crust.

Bill


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You can use any kind of cereal or cookie for a cheesecake crust. Just crush it up and mix in just enough melted butter to hold it together.


----------



## chefjake54 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you very much, that recipe sounds about like what I had before. Thanks again and happy holidays!

Chef Jake


----------



## maraar2 (Dec 16, 2007)

I served a peppermint cheesecake covered in dark chocolate ganache at the restaurant 2 weeks ago, and I used crushed oreos for the crust, used in place of grahams, used less sugar, just a touch, and melted butter.


----------



## baker63 (Nov 28, 2006)

We use the oreo crumbs all the time with our cheesecakes, also recently I used a brownie batter. I put about .5 of an inch of bownie batter in the bottom of a paper lined cake pan and baked until done, then filled with creamcheese batter and baked as usual. came out great, just need to make sure that the bownie batter is even.


----------

